# 쌤삥



## idialegre

Hi Everybody. In the novel 레몬 by 권여선, a young man is being interrogated by a detective. The young man says:

나는 정준이 찬 줄 몰랐어요. 아니, 정준이 누나 차랬어요. 뽑은 지 얼마 안된 쌤삥인데 정준이가 몰고 다닌다고.

I can't find 쌤삥 in any dictionary, and even some Korean friends I've asked don't know what it means. Does anyone here know?

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Tomato potato

I don't think such word exists in Korean.
Context tells that it's a slang for new one.
The author or the young man may have mimicked the sound '신삥' or '쌔삥' which also has to be guessed the meaning in context. (Those are likely to be translated as 'new one' mostly.)
I guess the word is from '신병'(new recruit) believe it or not.


----------



## SeasnailSalad

idialegre said:


> Hi Everybody. In the novel 레몬 by 권여선, a young man is being interrogated by a detective. The young man says:
> 
> 나는 정준이 찬 줄 몰랐어요. 아니, 정준이 누나 차랬어요. 뽑은 지 얼마 안된 쌤삥인데 정준이가 몰고 다닌다고.
> 
> I can't find 쌤삥 in any dictionary, and even some Korean friends I've asked don't know what it means. Does anyone here know?
> 
> Thanks for any help!



쌤삥 (= 쌔삥, 새삥) is a slang word widely used by those born in the 1990s in Korea, and it means 1. something in pristine condition 2. second-hand items that seem intact at a glance.

나는 정준이 찬 줄 몰랐어요. 아니, 정준이 누나 차랬어요. (제가 알기로는, 그 차는) 뽑은 지 얼마 안된 쌤삥인데 정준이가 몰고 다닌다고.

= I never knew it’d be 정준’s car. I mean, I was told it’s his sister’s one. (As far as I can tell, ) The newly bought car was in pristine condition, and 정준 was the one who actually drove the car.

= 정준 lied to me as though he had been driving his sister’s brand new car, so I didn’t know the car actually was his own.


----------



## idialegre

Thank you for the great explanations!


----------

